# Anyone noticing negative comments placing doubt?



## newlywedtzh

It's funny. I've felt confident about homebirth and the body's ability to birth ever since my daughters birth almost two years ago. I was so excited when we finally decided to spend the money and go the homebirth route after two disappointing appts. With a birth center. Well now that we've dEcided on the HB and telling people all of the "that's so scary! What if something goes wrong" or the "I'm so glad I was in a hospital or else my baby would have died..." Etc it all has started to slowly place doubt and I find my mind wondering to what if...and getting scared. Even though I know logically there is nothing to be afraid of! Ugh how do you deal with the discouraging and fear inducing comments the whole pregnancy? I am only 3 months along! And how do I go back to feeling confident.


----------



## NDH

I didnt tell many people our plans for this reason. If I did happen to get negative opinions I would say "there are numerous studies on birth location and none of them find hospital to be safer than home, especially when low risk. I trust you to make your own birth choices, kindly do the same for me" 
As or getting yourself confident again, spend a while youtubing homebirth videos :cloud9: Reading/hearing Michel Odent speak of unhindered birth and hormone function helps from a practical standpoint as well. The kind of birth he speaks of is impossible to achieve in a hospital.


----------



## lynnikins

all the ones who have tried telling me "my baby would have died" have all had so many interventions and augmentation of labour before that stage. none of which would happen in a homebirth setting.

believe in your body


----------

